# Best handgun buck



## kmartin112888 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a newbie handgun hunter and haven't gotten anything with my pistol yet. I was curious if y'all would like to share a story and pictures. Of the animal you are most proud of with your handgun. Thanks for sharing in advanced.


----------



## Longlivethebeast (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't feel bad buddy, I'm 0 for 1 myself. Shot 1 but lost him. Maybe next year will be different! GOOD LUCK


----------



## deerslayer357 (Jan 7, 2013)

Haven't killed a buck with any of my handguns yet.  

This was my first handgun kill, on Christmas day 2007, around 2pm.

I was proud!


----------



## kmartin112888 (Jan 9, 2013)

Longlivethebeast said:


> Don't feel bad buddy, I'm 0 for 1 myself. Shot 1 but lost him. Maybe next year will be different! GOOD LUCK



Oh I don't feel bad I love the challenge. Every time I took my rifle I saw deer but when i brought the pistol nothing lol. Hopefully next year will be better. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## kmartin112888 (Jan 9, 2013)

deerslayer357 said:


> Haven't killed a buck with any of my handguns yet.
> 
> This was my first handgun kill, on Christmas day 2007, around 2pm.
> 
> I was proud!



Congratulations I would be proud as well.


----------



## Roger in NC (Jan 9, 2013)

I think any deer with a handgun is something to be proud of.  In 2010, I got very lucky with my first...an 8 pt. slipping through at 50+ yards.  I had a good, steady rest with my SRH .44 mag.  The buck ran about 30 yards and piled up.  Bullet was a 240 gr. Hornady XTP factory load.  I haven't been back in the woods with a long gun, since.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jan 9, 2013)

This is the one I am most proud of.

Not my best handgun deer, but definitely the hardest.

The gun is a replica 1858 Remington cap and ball revolver.

While I wouldn't recommend this as a hunting handgun, I practiced all year with the gun and I limited myself to a 10 yard (yes you read that right) shot.

This one was shot at 3 yards (almost straight down).

So, the reason I am proud is that I was able to get a buck (even a young one) within 10 yards, and then was able to make a quick kill shot with a 150 year old technology gun.


----------



## Win1917 (Jan 10, 2013)

I don't have any pics of it but one of my proudest handgun bucks was a spike I took a few years ago. I had passed on better bucks earlier but to make a long story short, halfway through the rut I wasn't going to be able to hunt that property again till the closing weekend so I had to scramble and quickly figure out a large public land area nearby. So after a lot of hard scouting and hunting and the season winding down I saw a spike a took it. It wasn't the size of the deer but all the hard work that went into it that made it memorable.


----------



## Davexx1 (Jan 10, 2013)

There have been more than a few bucks taken over the years with my Contender 7x30.  I am proud of them all.  Here are several.

9 Point





8 Point





10 Point





These deer were taken at 60 - 90 yards with the Federal factory 120 grain loads in wooded areas.  All one shot kills.

Dave


----------



## deast1988 (May 27, 2014)

Great stuff.

No pictures but A big doe. I hunt with Both a pistol and rifle. 76yds 7/30waters 120gr federal one DRT doe. Ain't been right since. Still looking to introduce one to my encore.


----------



## 308xp (Jun 5, 2014)

*Most Memorable*

XP-100 in .308Win.  150 Gr. Sierra Game King 2600fps

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=790504&stc=1&d=1402022777


----------



## therealwillgoff (Jun 5, 2014)

308xp said:


> XP-100 in .308Win.  150 Gr. Sierra Game King 2600fps
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=790504&stc=1&d=1402022777



308, what's the lowdown on that gun your holding in the pic? I've never seen one like that it looks like a lot to handle


----------



## Troy Butler (Jun 6, 2014)

not what some would think is big but my biggest with handgun 7 point shot right under me.


----------



## Troy Butler (Jun 6, 2014)

one more of him


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 6, 2014)

Last year on the Muzzleloader opener.  The shot was about 20 yards.  This is my Optima .50 cal handgun.


----------



## HotDog (Jun 7, 2014)

Just this one so far but I've got a new Glock 20 for next season.


----------

